# Is anyone going to Irondog in Illinois ?



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

We were planning on going to Battle of Bulls - New Lennox Illinois on May 2nd or 3rd. Does anyone know if you can take your own dogs ? We would love to take 2 of our girls


----------

